# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Cách pha cafe ngon

## nghiatp2

Thiết kế, trang trí nội thất sẽ thu hút khách vào quán, nhưng việc giữ chân khách ở lại những lần tiếp theo còn khó hơn. Quán của bạn phải có đồ uống thực sự ngon thì khách hàng mới quay lại.
 Ly cafe ngon là sự kết hợp của: loại cafe, dụng cụ pha và cách pha chế

*Loại cafe*
Bạn cần phải chọn mua loại cafe có chất lượng, bạn có thể tham khảo cách chọn cafe ngon, cafe nguyên chất tại đây: Cách chọn cafe ngon » Braty solution
*Dụng cụ pha chế*
- Ấm đung nước sôi. Pha cafe bằng nước sôi tinh khiết, nên dùng nước sôi già và lấy ra từ bếp chứ không lấy nước sôi từ bình chứa khác.
 - Ly/tách đựng cafe phải sạch và khô
 - Phin cafe cũng phải sạch và dùng đúng loại, nên dùng phin nhôm của Saigon, Vinalu.
*Cách pha chế*
1. Cho sữa vào tách tỉ lệ 2-4/10 sữa, 6-8/10 cafe (nếu pha cafe sữa)
 2. Để phin lên tách, cho cafe thích hợp vào (thông thường là 30g cho cafe đen,15g cho cafe sữa). Nếu muốn cafe đậm thì cho thêm ít muối bằng đầu tăm.
 3. Lắc phin để cafe được đều sau đó dùng nấp gài ấn nhẹ để cafe chặt một chút. Xiết phin cho chăt vào miệng tách
 4. Lấy nước sôi trên bếp, rót nước thật nhẹ và đều tay. (Bạn có thể bỏ nắp gài ra và rót trực tiếp lên cafe cũng được)
 5. Đậy nắp lại và đợi cafe chảy xong.
*Một số cách pha cafe nổi tiếng thế giới*
- _Cafe Ý nổi tiếng với Espresso_: Xay cafe thật nhỏ và mịn, cho nước sôi chảy qua cafe dưới áp lực cao. Cafe Esprssso sẽ tạo ra lớp kem từ dầu cafe
 - _Cafe Pháp_: Dùng bình pha French press (gần giống với phin của mình), dùng miếng lọc kim loại ép chặt lên cafe (press) rồi rót nước sôi và đậy nắp. Nước sôi trước khi thấm qua cafe thì phải đi qua miếng lọc kim loại và tốc độ sẽ rất chậm do đó cafe sẽ đậm đặc
 - _Cafe Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ_: cafe được xay mịn, nước lạnh và đường được cho hết vào ấm hình chóp rồi đun lên.
 - _Cafe Đức, Thụy Sỹ, Mỹ_: cho cafe vào một túi lọc, sau đó cho nước sôi chảy qua. Đây là phát mình của Melita Bentz vào năm 1908 
Ngoài ra các bạn tham khảo các cách pha chế đồ uống cho quán cafe: Pha chế – chế biến » Braty solution

----------

